#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός θέσεων στάθμευσης

## NIKOS_M

Έχω οικοδομική άδεια του 1979 που ισχύει και σήμερα (παράταση ισχύος επ’ αόριστο λόγω ολοκλήρωσης σκελετού και περιμετρικής τοιχοποιίας) με οροφοδιαμερίσματα. Κατά τον χρόνο έκδοσης δεν υπήρχε απαίτηση θέσεων στάθμευσης.
Σήμερα, θέλω να κάνω αναθεώρηση της παραπάνω άδειας με διαφορετικές εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις (3 διαμερίσματα ανά όροφο). Προκύπτει από αυτό υπολογισμός θέσεων στάθμευσης σύμφωνα με το Π.Δ. 111/04 (αρ.2 που αφορά νέα κτίρια) που θέλει μία θέση στάθμευσης ανά διαμέρισμα ή πάω σύμφωνα με το αρ.34 του 4067 που λέει ότι οικοδομικές άδειες σε ισχύ αναθεωρούνται στο χρόνο ισχύος τους σύμφωνα με το σύνολο των διατάξεων που ίσχυαν κατά το χρόνο έκδοσής τους, οπότε δεν απαιτούνται θέσεις στάθμευσης;

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΠΔ.111/2004 αφορά νέα κτήρια, προσθήκες σε υφιστάμενα και αλλαγές χρήσης σε υφιστάμενα.
Οι αλλαγές στην εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση δεν συνιστούν κάτι από τα παραπάνω αναφερόμενα.
Άρα δεν απαιτείται ο υπολογισμός θέσεων στάθμευσης.

----------

NIKOS_M

----------


## NIKOS_M

Κατ’ αρχάς Χρόνια Πολλά και καλή δημιουργική χρονιά για όλους μας!
  Αυτό λέω και εγώ Χάρη, το προφανές! Στην πολεοδομία όμως που εξετάζεται το θέμα, εμμένουν στην άποψη ότι αφού σήμερα δημιουργώ τα νέα διαμερίσματα,  πρέπει να εφαρμόσω το Π.Δ. 111/04 και να εξασφαλίσω μία θέση ανά διαμέρισμα.
  Και όλα αυτά, παρότι δέχονται και εξετάζουν το κτίριο με τους όρους δόμησης που ίσχυαν κατά το χρόνο έκδοσης της άδειας (μέχρι και σεντόνι ζήτησαν). Θεωρούν όμως ότι για την στάθμευση πρέπει να πάω με τις διατάξεις του Π.Δ. 111 και ειδικά την παράγραφο που αφορά τα νέα κτίρια, διότι έχω νέα διαμερίσματα!
  Αναπτύσσουν και μία θεωρία εντελώς παράλογη, ότι δηλαδή η αναθεώρηση της άδειας επ’ αόριστον, αφορά την επακριβή υλοποίηση της αρχικής άδειας και τίποτε παραπάνω και αν θέλω να τροποποιήσω την αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη δημιουργώντας νέα διαμερίσματα οφείλω να εξασφαλίσω θέσεις στάθμευσης για αυτά!
  Και για να προλάβω τον αντίλογο, στο επιχείρημά μου ότι (Ν4067/12 αρ. 34):
   «Οικοδομικές άδειες σε ισχύ κατά την έναρξη ισχύος του παρόντος αναθεωρούνται μέσα στο χρόνο ισχύος τους είτε σύμφωνα με το σύνολο των διατάξεων του παρόντος είτε σύμφωνα με το σύνολο των διατάξεων, που ίσχυαν κατά το χρόνο έκδοσής τους»
  μου ανταπαντούν ότι ο 4067 δεν αναφέρεται σε θέσεις στάθμευσης!

----------


## Xάρης

Τώρα τι να σχολιάσουμε.
Άντε βρες το δίκιο σου.

Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία!

----------


## dimitris ver

Γειά σας συνάδελφοι.
Περίπτωση κτηρίου ενοικιαζομένων δωματίων-διαμερισμάτων.
Η άδεια δόμησης εκδίδεται με όρους κατοικίας και όχι ως ειδικό κτήριο.
Ο υπολογισμός των θέσεων στάθμευσης λοιπόν θα πρέπει να γίνει με βάση το Π.Δ.111/04, τουτέστιν ¨*μία (1) θέση ανά 100 τ.μ. επιφάνειας κτηρίου. Πάντως ο αριθμός θέσεων που προκύπτει δεν μπορεί να είναι μικρότερος της μιας θέσης ανά διαμέρισμα ή ανά κατοικία*".(αρθ 2 παρ 1).
Στο συγκρότημα κατασκευάζονται 12 δωμάτια-διαμερίσματα + μια κατοικία του ιδιοκτήτη και η συνολική επιφάνεια είναι 488 τμ.
Οι θέσεις στάθμευσης θα πρέπει να είναι 12+1 (μία ανά δωμάτιο-διαμέρισμα) ή 5 (488:100);
Δηλαδή θα θεωρήσω τα δωμάτια ως ανεξάρτητες κατοικίες;
Επίσης, στο άρθρο 5 παρ 4 λέει οτι "*δεν επιτρέπεται η δημιουργία χώρων στάθμευσης αυτοκινήτων εφόσον οι είσοδοι ή έξοδοί τους βρίσκονται σε οδούς πλάτους μικρότερου των 7,5 μέτρων*".
Εννοεί κατασκευή αποκλειστικά χώρων στάθμευσης στο οικόπεδο ή και τους χώρους στάθμευσης κατοικιών;
Αν είναι το πρώτο δεν κατασκευάζονται γιατί οι δρόμοι (γωνιακό οικόπεδο) στο συγκεκριμένο είναι 6 και 4 μ. εκτός αν στο πλάτος προστίθεται η πρασιά (4μ).  

Τί λέτε;

Συγγνώμη τώρα το είδα, παρακάτω λέει οτι το πλάτος μετράται απο οικοδομική σε οικοδομική οπότε είμαστε εντάξει.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν μας λες σε ποια περιοχή είναι.
Το 1 θέση στάθμευσης / 100τ.μ. για κατοικίες δεν ισχύει π.χ. στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## dimitris ver

Συγγνώμη Χάρη, είναι Λευκάδα.

----------


## Xάρης

Είσαι βέβαιος ότι αυτό το ΠΔ ισχύει και για τη Λευκάδα;

----------


## NAKSOS

*Κάνω μια προσθήκη καθ' υψος Δοροφου* .Η υφισταμενη αδεια οικοδομης εχει εκδοθει το 1987 και αφορα την πυλωτι- Α-Β-Γ-Δ οροφο.Οι θεσεις σταθμευσης οριστικαν με βασει τον νομο γκαραζ που ισχυε κατα την εκδοση
της οικ.αδειας για ολους τους οροφους.Ομως επειδη ο Δ οροφος δεν υλοποιηθηκε *θα πρεπει να υπολογισω μια επιπλεον θεση σταθμευσης* η επειδη εχει υπολογισθει και ο Δ οροφος με τα δεδομενα   της αδειας του1987 ασχετα εαν δεν εχει υλοποιηθει* δεν απαιτειται?*

----------


## mcha

Σε υφιστάμενο κτίριο με οικοδ. άδεια του 1974 και τακτοποιήσεις του Ν.4178 πρόκειται να γίνει ανακαίνιση με εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας, οι οποίες ξεπερνούν τον προϋπολογισμό των 25.000 επομένως θα εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια Κατηγορίας 3. Με δεδομένο ότι δεν θα γίνει αλλαγή χρήσης, απαιτείται υπολογισμός θέσεων στάθμευσης? (η οικοδ. άδεια είναι προ του ΠΔ 350/1996. σημ. οι υπερβάσεις δόμησης του 4178 είναι μέχρι 1982).

----------

